# HDCP error



## Bags1103 (May 23, 2012)

I was watching a movie yesterday and my TV screen went blank, still hear sound just fine, and my new Pioneer Elite SVX-50 receiver was blinking HDCP error. According to the manual this could be a connection error from my composites, but I am using HDMI. I shut down the receiver and finished the movie, with no other problems. 
I then started to listen to some music on Air Play using the receiver and it started showing the error message again. I have no idea what is going on!

Any help here would be great!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Just a thought, but you could try unplugging the AVR for a few minutes. If this doesn't work, look for a "reset" in the AVR's menu. There's no guarantee that this will work, but it sometimes does and is worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

#1 troubleshooting step for HDCP issues is to update the firmware on all the devices in the signal chain. If the devices have an ethernet or wifi connection, they typically can self update in the menus. If not, they may need a USB or serial connection, or a memory card. 

I think your receiver can update in the menu. What model TV? 
It's always a good idea to keep bluray players firmware up to date, but it looks like it's probably an issue with the handshake between the receiver and the TV, if it's happening both with external sources and internal receiver airplay. 
Also, how long is your HDMI? Is it a quality brand?


----------



## Bags1103 (May 23, 2012)

I went and got a better type of HDMI, so let's see if that works.
I receiver is already up to date, PS3 is as well.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Bags1103 said:


> I went and got a better type of HDMI, so let's see if that works.
> I receiver is already up to date, PS3 is as well.


I have seen a perfectly good HDMI cable start being flakey.....

I've also seen the HDCP chip on a projector go batty - and heard of it happening on early HDTVs... Hopefully it's just a cable.


----------

